# 4k boots straight to recovery?



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

I was watching HDTV on Sling and one of my 4Ks rebooted. Showed the TiVo logo then it came up on this screen. Pulled power and came back to this screen. Is it dead?


----------



## TommyR (Jun 7, 2020)

I plugged a keyboard with an adapter into the USB-C port, toggled to "try again" and it finally rebooted normally. WTH?


----------

